

The first paying customer - augustflanagan
http://aflanagan.com/the-first-customer

======
alicedef
And then you reach 10, and you know that you're on the right path! Should have
a look at this great article from Jason Lemkin:
[http://saastr.com/2013/01/09/if-you-have-10-unaffiliated-
cus...](http://saastr.com/2013/01/09/if-you-have-10-unaffiliated-customers-in-
saas-you-have-something/)

~~~
augustflanagan
Great article, thanks for sharing!

~~~
alicedef
you're welcome!

------
encoderer
Fantastic write-up. Made me cringe at parts because I identified all too well
with it.

